# Dove Poop & Pigeon Pants



## thestarktruth (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, just joined this forum. 
I'm considering adopting a dove from a local rescue shelter. The only concern that I currently have is - poop!
I am aware that doves poop considerably less than pigeons, but I was wondering about when they are loose outside of their cage. (Play time, flying around in house time, etc.)
How much do they poop during that time? I have seen videos of them just flying around, and they don't seem to release any poop at all. I thought that was really interesting, especially as pigeons seem to poop so much that they need pigeon pants? Additionally, can doves wear "pigeon pants"? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons and doves are not much different really. And no, pigeons don't need pigeon pants. They may need them for people who are so overly concerned about their droppings getting anywhere. Many people just cover things when they let them out to fly. They will usually pick a place they like to perch often, and you can put paper or towel under that place. If you are one of those so concerned about the droppings, then maybe you should get a parakeet instead. Smaller droppings.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with Jay about the paper under their fave perching place or places other than that keep a packet of moist baby wipes and pick up the poop when you see them do it. Baby wipes are safe and you can make a weak spray of antibacterial to spray after you pick up, pick up with the wipe then use the unsoiled part to wipe up the spray residue.


----------



## AuburnBunny (Aug 4, 2017)

Doves can definitely wear pigeon pants! You just need to get them in a small enough size. Palomacy has a nice list of places that you can order pants from here. As they note themselves in the link, the birds more tolerate the pants than actively enjoy them, but it makes free-roaming time a lot easier.


----------

